
Redis might run slower after patching Meltdown - misterbowfinger
https://twitter.com/jmhodges/status/949067075775025152
======
pschlump
Be aware that Redis runs on OpenBSD and OpenBSD fixed this problem 10+ years
ago. See: [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
misc&m=118296441702631&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
misc&m=118296441702631&w=2)

